# Carpenter moving to Canada



## Radsy (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum, so sorry if I am posting an obvious question.

I am a carpenter with nvq & higher education qualifications. 33 years of age and been in the industry since leaving school. I am married with 2 children, with adequate funds to move & settle for a necessary period.

I Have looked over the Cic website and read through the express entry for trades section. Just looking for advice from anyone who has gained entry or in the process, whether to use a migration agency or complete the application myself. if yes can anyone recommend a company?

Secondly just seeking advice if my trade etc will realistically gain me entry to Canada, and is it a necessity to be sponsored by an employer.

Thanks for reading, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Immigration Consultants are few and far between so don't waste your money on them. They are renowned for charging exorbitant fees and not doing much.
Your NVQ qualification is not really recognized in Canada. 
Under the EE system you apply to go into the pool and if an employer wants you, you will be offered employment which will give you access to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Further to my reply I need to ask if you've determined your eligibility for immigration to Canada?

Read and complete to see if you score enough points. Six selection factors – Federal skilled workers


----------



## Radsy (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope I am eligible?

1) language: I speak and understand English to a moderate/high level.

2) Education: I am trade qualified with and additional diploma.(higher/further education)

3) Adaptability: we are all dual nationals/ Australian & British. So the emigrating part we have experienced and understand and respect the territory that comes with it.

4) Experience: 16 years in 2 country's within the same industry, with reputable references.

5.) job offers:

I assume the "express entry for trades" would suggest that Canada is trying to recruit some genuine skilled tradesmen, that are looking to bring money, family and similar values to Canada. Genuinely looking to give something back to the country I.e pay tax, create future jobs and eventually become a Canadian family.

6)


----------



## Radsy (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry forgot 6.) 

Age : I am 33 which is maximum points.

The reason I originally posted was to get in contact with other people in the same position or expat trades that are now living in Canada who have gone through the process and may have any tips or advice.

Should we use an agent? Or complete the application ourselves.

I'm sure it is acheivable, otherwise the Canadian government would not waste their time advertising the scheme early part of this year.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Radsy,
You're going to have to be directed by the test Determine your eligibilityâ€”Immigrate to Canada

Good luck


----------



## Radsy (Jun 14, 2015)

I have completed the test and deemed legible before posting.

Thanks


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd do it yourself, agents cannot make the process quicker, easier, whatever.
You can do it and save the money for when you get here.


----------

